# Last Video



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

I am fed up this is the word

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSylarpetrelli?feature=mexp#p/a/u/0/pkBgKaA_kLo


----------



## rudy (Feb 20, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/TheSylarpetrelli?feature=mexp#p/a/u/0/pkBgKaA_kLo


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

It's rough, unfortunately medical professionals simply don't understand. They will tell you things like "it will go away", etc. Cept that doesn't mean shit for people who have a keen bullshit detector. Thanks for posting videos. If nothing else more people might become aware of our condition.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Rudy, I am rooting for you, and so are a lot of people on here!!!!

You must not give up. I know how hopeless it is in the beginning. The first 3 months of DP/DR were hell for me. Panic attack after panic attack. And then slowly...it started to ease up a little bit, and it wasn't the focus of my attention anymore.

Rudy...there is a DP specialist in New York and another one in London. If you want to see someone who actually KNOWS what these disorders are, I suggest you look for their contact info and talk to them over the phone or make an appt (If you can arrange to fly across the country).

Don't give upppp!!! You are SUCH a strong person, and I know it.


----------

